# Give me a little Sugar!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 22, 2008)

This is a female Extreme that just came out of hibernation, I have named her Sugar, look at this girl and tell me what you think of her.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a video, it came out a little dark, but it gives you an idea of her:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLq7zIURUQM">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLq7zIURUQM</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 22, 2008)

Big fan. I like her more than Creme. I like the fact that she looks like an all white tegu that had each scale on her head and neck bordered with a Sharpie.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 22, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Big fan. I like her more than Creme. I like the fact that she looks like an all white tegu that had each scale on her head and neck bordered with a Sharpie.



I look for Cream to be even lighter, he is being a sleepy head, he has not woke up yet. :roll:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 22, 2008)

wow, you have to breed her with Cream, can you just imagine the hatchlings that those 2 beauties are going to produce


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 22, 2008)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> wow, you have to breed her with Cream, can you just imagine the hatchlings that those 2 beauties are going to produce



Oh I have those plans!! I just got to wait two more years to get er-done.


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 22, 2008)

You truely do produce some beatiful tegus and I wish I had the room and money and time to have more then one but my next tegu is definately coming from your stock if you are still breeding in 5-10 years.


----------



## teguboy77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice tegu bro.I'll have my hatchling soon lol.
:-D


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 22, 2008)

i really love the contrast. nice work. still no shipping to canada?? lol


----------



## hoosier (Feb 22, 2008)

beautiful tegu bobby! i may have to pick up a hatchling this season :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!

I need to talk to Jim and find out how I can get some up there to him.


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 23, 2008)

sorry and jim would be who? if u decide to ship i want first dibs lol


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous animal, you should be proud.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 23, 2008)

I believe Bobbby is talking about Jim from JJ reptiles in Calgary, he owns a reptile store there, that's where i got my red from


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 23, 2008)

What about Argentina? Lol just kidding but Sugar is just amazing! You just made me remember the song I put in one of Juancho's videos: Sugar, oh honey honey haha. You make me want another one with all these pics but I just cant for the moment. :S


----------



## COWHER (Feb 23, 2008)

she can be creams,, sugar momma lmao I love her soooo cute!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 23, 2008)

Simply awesome! She looked pretty calm for the most part in the video too. I seriously can't wait to get mine.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 24, 2008)

It's a beauty.


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you need to send her to me...lol


----------



## angelrose (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, what a beauty :roon 
:idea: it would probably make you feel real good if you gave her to me :lol: :-D :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments!!

As for giving her up, well I think she has a home right here!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 24, 2009)

Look at Sugar now, she just shed. What you guys think of her?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 24, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!
She's looking great!


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 24, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOW Yea if you wanna send her up here to maine to me that would be AWSOME!!! :drool :fc


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 24, 2009)

lookin' sweet like always! :app


----------



## Retic11 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like in 2 more years I will be ready with open arms for one of those babies.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am glad you like her.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 28, 2009)

She's a beauty!


----------



## All_American (May 6, 2009)

well, cant wait to see in the future what she will produce for you Bobby. She's deffinatly a looker to say the least.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 6, 2009)

All_American said:


> well, cant wait to see in the future what she will produce for you Bobby. She's definitely a looker to say the least.


You will in about 58 days!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2009)

Dave is right, Sugar dropped 30 eggs last night.


----------



## All_American (May 7, 2009)

Sweet! I want in on one of them to come.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Dave is right, Sugar dropped 30 eggs last night.



Fertile? She's only 2 right?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2009)

Nope, she won't be two until July.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 7, 2009)

I was unaware they drop eggs at this age. Is it common?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 8, 2009)

I have about 8 tegus her age, none of the rest had eggs, so I don't think it is too common. I will still need to wait a few days to candle them to make sure they are fertile, but at this point they look good.


----------



## EG6 (May 8, 2009)

o man..sugar is a sweet lookin tegu...lookin betta in every pic


----------



## All_American (May 24, 2009)

Well, is there any good news on Sugars eggs? I got my deposit down on one of sugars and blizzards babies. My fingers are crossed that all is good.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 24, 2009)

Yep, they are fertile and doing great in the incubator, and due to start hatching around July 3rd.


----------



## All_American (May 24, 2009)

Hell yeah! I can't wait to get my extreme and my normal from you bobby.


----------

